# Loss of my hedgehog



## Heggielover (Jan 2, 2017)

My hedgehog died very suddenly and I just wanted to talk about it with somebody. I got him last spring as a baby and named him Wallace (Wally for short) and he recently died on January 1st, 2017 very unexpectedly. On his birthday, December 30, I noticed there was a bit of blood in his poop. The rest of my family recommend I wait another day before taking him to the vet because we had recently changed the food he was eating. They next day it had gotten even worse so I wanted to take him to the vet but there was nowhere for him to go because of the holidays. He was becoming worse and worse. Fatigued, wouldn't eat or drink, slightly wobbly, and would just fall over and sleep when I tried to play with him. I knew he was very sick and it was hard that there was no where I could take him to get help. He died peacefully in his sleep the next day and it was very very sad for me. I miss him dearly


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Aww, poor guy. My condolences. How old was he, do you know?


----------



## Floyd (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm really sorry for the loss of your little buddy.

I wonder what happened...

did you cremate or bury him?


----------



## Heggielover (Jan 2, 2017)

Thinking about taking him somewhere to see what was wrong with him. Otherwise will bury.


----------



## Heggielover (Jan 2, 2017)

He only just turned one a few days before very sad. He was so young.


----------



## Salt&PepperHedgie (Jul 20, 2016)

So sorry. Don't be sad, he is in a better place and he wouldn't want you to be sad or mourn over his death. Be happy he lived. Tragedy happens in life, death happens. Remember the beginning and the end, even if it was short. When I got my first hedgehog three years later he died of WHS. I held him till he passed. Now I think of how he enriched my life. Now I have a new hedgehog, since last year. He is nothing like Lou, but I enjoy every second with him.


----------



## soozscott (Nov 19, 2016)

I knew he was very sick and it was hard that there was no where I could take him to get help. He died peacefully in his sleep the next day and it was very very sad for me. I miss him dearly[/QUOTE]

So very sorry for your loss. They can bring such joy and it can be difficult to keep in mind that he is now out of pain.

I saw a blip in one post about taking his someplace to see what the physical problem actually was. When dear little Murdock died, we left him to the amazing, caring people at the Colorado State University Vet Teaching Hospital. They are going to provide comprehensive results. And if the information can save another little life someplace, that is the ultimate goal.


----------



## whimsybird (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear that, heggielover. You did your best. We don't always have control over what happens to the critters we love; we can only be grateful while they're here. Sending you good thoughts xx


----------

